# Deviled ham puffs-rec-tnt



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2007)

_We haven't had these in some time and my son asked me to make some for him and his SO  So, sunday we will have several bathes of these and some nice cold wine,beer and ice tea._
_I just use 2 sheets of puff pastry, I cut them into 40 rounds with a cookie cutter or use a small glass..On 20 of the rounds, I spread a mix of deviled ham,cream cheese and a little mayo and finly sliced green onion both parts, 1-2 onions depending on your taste, mixed together,with  say one can of the ham, small 3-0z. cream cheese, and 1-2 Tab.mayo, or you can leave out the mayo, I like it as it smooths out better. Then dampen the edges of the round, top with a second round,press to seal well, brush with egg wash and place on a parchment lined baking sheet...bake at 400 for 20 min.watch so they don't get to dark . If your an anchovy lover as I am, you can do some by just spreading on some anchovy paste and continue as  for the deviled ham ones.._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## keltin (Jul 26, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _We haven't had these in some time and my son asked me to make some for him and his SO So, sunday we will have several bathes of these and some nice cold wine,beer and ice tea._
> _I just use 2 sheets of puff pastry, I cut them into 40 rounds with a cookie cutter or use a small glass..On 20 of the rounds, I spread a mix of deviled ham,cream cheese and a little mayo and finly sliced green onion both parts, 1-2 onions depending on your taste, mixed together,with say one can of the ham, small 3-0z. cream cheese, and 1-2 Tab.mayo, or you can leave out the mayo, I like it as it smooths out better. Then dampen the edges of the round, top with a second round,press to seal well, brush with egg wash and place on a parchment lined baking sheet...bake at 400 for 20 min.watch so they don't get to dark . If your an anchovy lover as I am, you can do some by just spreading on some anchovy paste and continue as for the deviled ham ones.._
> _enjoy,_
> _kadesma _


 
Oh, these sound good. I bet you could make these with Crab Meat, chopped shrimp, or even shredded/diced Crab Delight (I love that stuff!). I’m going to try it! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2007)

_Hi Keltin,_
_Thiis is what is so nice about recipes like this. You can change it around and make it new again,This is an easy recipe to make all types of fillings for. Roast beef,cheese,pastrami and swiss, and your idea is great. Please let me know if you give it a try..I'd love to know how it turned out._
_kadesma_


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 10, 2007)

Ma I copied this and will make it soon Gramps


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> Ma I copied this and will make it soon Gramps


Hi Gramps,
Hope you like it..We love it. The little guys really enjoy it they can grab one and take off eat and play at the smae time  I also make a few for myself with just anchovie paste in the middle..They are soooo good..Course you have to love anchovies.
ma


----------

